# Gwen Stefani wears a wig?



## MACGoddess (Dec 19, 2005)

What do you think? I see the weave of the wig, but I dunno if it is just for this event or if it has been more than just once...


----------



## kellianne76 (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree with you macgodess, I think it is a wig as well.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 19, 2005)

It does look like a wig,but maybe it just was for the occasion.She looks great in these picsLots of celebs wear wigs sometimes just for a quick change of look,Jessica simpson also wears some:icon_chee


----------



## SweetKisses (Dec 19, 2005)

I also think it's a wig. It seems to be becoming more popular, like hair extensions, especially with the celebrities!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 19, 2005)

That's what I was thinking too... For "effect" for this particular event, whatever it was...


----------



## Liz (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah. it looks like one. everyone is wearing extensions and whatnot nowadays


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 19, 2005)

It wouldn't surprise me, that's for sure!! She's probably worn wigs numerous time for different events. A LOT of celebs do.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 19, 2005)

Im sure she does wear a wig. It gives her real hair a break from all the styling.


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 19, 2005)

It looks like it but she's gorgeous anyway! If she needs to change her hair quite a lot then it's certainly much kinder than constant colouring and styling.


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree..with the way she constantly changes her looks, she'd be bald by now if she doesn't wear some sort of artificial hair.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 19, 2005)

def is a wig or whatever you want to call it, but maybe its just for the event who knows:icon_chee


----------



## Cirean (Dec 19, 2005)

She probably had some roots showing and didn't want to get another bleach job. Maintaining platinum hair is a real PITA!! :icon_lol:


----------



## Sofia (Dec 19, 2005)

Couldn't her hair stylist have shaded in the mesh a little so it wouldn't show? Something at least. And not to take anything away from Gwen, cause I love her music, but after seeing that close-up of her, I am liking my skin more and more. Maybe she needs a new m/a. IMHO, I don't think the make-up looks good on her.


----------



## prude strippers (Dec 19, 2005)

OMG! I looooooooved her as a brunette in the Cool video. Her natural color is dark. I think she should go back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bunni (Dec 19, 2005)

definetely looks like a wig.


----------



## kaori (Dec 20, 2005)

I love Gwen she always nice look !!:icon_love :icon_smil

:icon_smil


----------

